# Kneesworth meet - August 13th. (Thats tonight!!)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, thought I would post this so people can get organised with their diaries.

I have attempted to post the map (hope it works) so that new comers know where it is. Starts at about 7.00pm.

Comments on if you can make it or not or any other dates you would prefer.

Map here:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Fine with me ;D

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought it might be Simon ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll do my best


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, should be fine...

Clive


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there in the Arthur Daley wagon, get the blue badges ready Scotty.


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Yep, i'll try and make it too

David


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

At the moment it looks good to me, should be able to make it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent response so far - keep it coming.

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, put me down ;D
Cheers
Phill


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll try harder next time. If I'm meant to be on call again then I'll swap it. After all I do the rota! :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Blimey, this should be a good turnout if everyone turns up - great ;D

I've got to do a list and we're not into August yet !!

Graham (Love iTT)
Simon (SBJ)
Phil (pgTT)
Clive (Clived)
John (J1WEY)
David (TopGearUK)
Graeme (huTTers)
Phill (EKZ225)
Paul (scoTTy)
Norman (NormStrm)

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Go on Graham put me on the list to get you into double figures ;D

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Done ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and me.

Sorry couldn't make it this week - the August date looks fine and it's in the diary ;D

Moley


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Hope to be there. Can't wait to hear all about the Interpro day, as I'm sure at least one person may be very happy to tell all.....Graham?!?!?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats two sets of wheels I can knick then, yours John and Phills (EKZ225) ;D

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm actually now gonna be in Boston (MA, not Lincs!) so I won't be able to make it :'(

I will (hopefully) be picking up my iTrip whilst I'm there though


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just thought that I would bring this to the top again to remind everyone about the meet this coming Wednesday.

;D ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Woo hoo!

I'm definately not on-call! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As its such a good show of hands , will try to make the 3 hour drive up to meet you all. John 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> As its such a good show of hands , will try to make the 3 hour drive up to meet you all. Â John Â 8) Â


Well done that man.

Bring some popcorn for Graham's main feature on his indoor cinema ;D Wonder if it will be The Lord of The Rings - The Return of the King? - sounds like you John 

Moley


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

Sorry but somethingâ€™s come up and I'm gonna be unable to attain to this one.

Hopefully next time though!!

Have a good one!!

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Scuse ignorance; brand new to site.... Exactly what goes on at the Kneesworth meet?


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Just a social meet in a pub on a monthly basis check out Grahams latest mods, he's probably fitted a wide screen plasma TV by now.
Very friendly, come along and see.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

John, how did you find out about that 

I hope you'll be there on Wednesday in your new non TT.

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
I'll be there !


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks John..... and the name of the pub is.....? ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's called the Red Lion. There's a link to a map on the first page of this thread.

See you tonight (if you find it! )


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i'll try get there later on in the evening :-/


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

SORRY GUYS! Still at work, with a system crash...gonna be here for a while. :'(

If we recover before 7, I'll head over, as I know a few of you want to see the MTM 19's in the flesh.

Hope to make it later.


----------

